# Anyone have any dealings with K9 Specialist or Jinopo



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

I have inquired about a couple of trained dogs from both places and wonder if anyone had any feed back.
Thanks


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

what are your plans for the dog? A friend got a dog from them (titled mature male)

IMO - way way way overpriced - dog was test bred and the results were not intense enough for theirngoals (my summary of the info), but he was still priced as if he was a valuable stud dog. Dog was kennel kept, pattern trained for sport titles, but no real exposure to being in a home.

Lee


----------



## JBug (Jan 20, 2012)

wolfstraum said:


> what are your plans for the dog? A friend got a dog from them (titled mature male)
> 
> IMO - way way way overpriced - dog was test bred and the results were not intense enough for theirngoals (my summary of the info), but he was still priced as if he was a valuable stud dog. Dog was kennel kept, pattern trained for sport titles, but no real exposure to being in a home.
> 
> Lee


Thanks Lee My thoughts exactly


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

No dealings and have seen a dog from either except video. Jiri Novotny has decades of developing his own bloodlines and can probably know how some of the pups will turn out. His foundation dogs were some very good DDR working dogs and he managed one of the Czech PS breeding centers. My opinion is that many of his current dogs are marketed as pets for people who want a PP dog. I am not saying he doesn’t produce some nice dogs but based on his marketing and large number of dogs, you would think his dogs would have a high demand from the military and the police and I don’t think that is the case.


----------



## Lee Francis (May 1, 2020)

I am based in England and have recently bought a Jinopo pup as our family pet. Other than her lineage (5 generations on both sides) I can say that her father was a "bull" of a dog and was trained in protection services. Although I only saw him for about 20 minutes he seemed very alert and responded to his owner immediately, he was very impressive. We have had our pup less than 2 weeks and she is sitting and responding to her name and pretty much toilet trained, as a first time owner I am not sure if this is normal, she is 10 weeks old.


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

What are you not sure is normal?


----------

